# some carnivorous plants



## Hendersoniana (Nov 30, 2011)

Im running out of attachment space and inserting links dont seem to work for me, so i'll keep this short . Here are some shots of my cephalotus follicularis and nepenthes rajah(who is not doing very well).









enjoy .


----------



## pavel (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool!  I love cephs!  Alas, killed it both times I tried it.  Major bummer.  Just wish I could figure out what I do wrong with them.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 30, 2011)

Its not that difficult actually. In the wild they like cooler conditions but in captivity, they can afapt to tropical temps. Even leaving it at the windowsill does fine for them .


----------



## pavel (Dec 1, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Its not that difficult actually. In the wild they like cooler conditions but in captivity, they can afapt to tropical temps. Even leaving it at the windowsill does fine for them .


Tell that to the two I killed.  LOL


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha! Dont give up my friend . Usually cooler conditions only allow for bigger pitchers, but mine is still small .


----------



## telaranabella (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice pictures! I had a Nepenthes a while ago but unfortunately my cat knocked it off its shelf and it never really recovered. They are really cool plants.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks . Yes theyre really cool!


----------



## bleezy (Dec 15, 2011)

Try using filtered bottled or brita water to hydrate them. There root systems are sensitive to chemicals and minerals found in normal tap water. Good luck!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, i only use RO water for my greenhouse.


----------



## Exo (Dec 16, 2011)

bleezy said:


> Try using filtered bottled or brita water to hydrate them. There root systems are sensitive to chemicals and minerals found in normal tap water. Good luck!


Filtered bottled water still contains high mineral levels, and Brita filters often add salt to the water as a btproduct of the resin filtering process, so both are not the best idea. RO, rain, or distilled are the best options.


----------



## SEB (Dec 19, 2011)

bleezy said:


> Try using filtered bottled or brita water to hydrate them. There root systems are sensitive to chemicals and minerals found in normal tap water. Good luck!


Yeah, bottled and Britta filtered water are not acceptable. The Britta filters only really remove chlorine in the water. It usually still leaves most of the mineral content. A TDS meter costs about $25 and is the the best way to quickly check if your water is suitable. I use and RO filter with a DI filter as well bringing my PPM to 0.


----------

